# So silly it is almost funny



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 30, 2005)

I heard THE worste attack upon predestination yesterday at university. It was said by a 'fellow' Christian. I thought it was so funny it should really come under humor than theology.

Apparantly predestination and election result in.
a) universalism
b) an absent or at least a very weak God.

Their logic: if everyone who does God's will is saved, and under predestination you can only do this, then there can not be sin and everyone gets to heaven. Since God preordained everything, then he no longer has any need to exist and has nothing to do - resulting in an absent God.



They proved their points with a dictionary and not a Bible.


----------



## Average Joey (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> I heard THE worste attack upon predestination yesterday at university. It was said by a 'fellow' Christian. I thought it was so funny it should really come under humor than theology.
> 
> Apparantly predestination and election result in.
> ...



Even Dave Hunt had better arguements!


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 30, 2005)

The sad part is that these arguments are actually CONVINCING to those guys. I'm tired of reasoning with people who either don't know how to reason/think logically, or who don't care enough to.

With this type, even your best argument will fail because they haven't the capacity to recognize its truth.

I guess I have to remember, "but by the grace of God there go I."


----------



## Average Joey (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> The sad part is that these arguments are actually CONVINCING to those guys. I'm tired of reasoning with people who either don't know how to reason/think logically, or who don't care enough to.
> 
> With this type, even your best argument will fail because they haven't the capacity to recognize its truth.
> ...



Their minds are made up before any arguement is made anyway.


----------

